# [OOC Thread] Pint Sized Sword & Sorcery (House Rules)



## Fieari (Feb 18, 2004)

A world of wonder, awe, and mystery.  A wicked dragon rules over his domain.  A mysterious forest who swallows travellers.  A kingdom under seige, from outside and from within.  Powerful magic that is seeped into the very stones of the land.

Theives and Kings.  Sword and Sorcery.  A Princess in Durance Vile.

And not one of you has reached puberty.

EXPERIMENTAL GAME: WARNING- RULES MAY CHANGE MID GAME (after discussion between players and DM of course)
HEAVILY BASED OFF OF HOUSE RULES

Read this thread for the basics of what I'm attempting.  All characters must be roughly half their race's "minimum age" (I'll allow a character to be older if another player agrees to be older)

Character Creation (experimental)

Standard Point Buy.
Multiply each stat by (Your Age)/(Minimum Race Age)

So if you put 18 points into int, and your character is a Human aged 8, multiply 18*(8/16)=9

Next, choose your class:

Bright (Wizard Equivelent)
Int +4, Cha -2
----------
Class Skills: Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Forgery (Int), Knowledge (Any) (Int), Use Magic Device (Cha)
Prohibited Skills: Alchemy, Animal Empathy, Climb, Concentration, Heal, Open Lock, Read Lips, Profession, Tumble
Skill Points: 2 + int modifier, 1d2 + int modifier every 100xp thereafter
Becomes Wizard Level 1 at 1000xp.


Caring (Cleric Equivelent)
Cha +2, Wis +2, Con -2
----------
Class Skills: Diplomacy (Cha), Heal (Wis), Animal Empathy (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Any) (Int)
Prohibited Skills: Concentration, Decipher Script, Forgery, Intimidate, Open Lock, Read Lips, Pick Pocket, Profession, Scry, Spellcraft, Use Magic Device
Skill Points: 2 + int modifier, 1d2 + int modifier every 100xp thereafter
Becomes Cleric Level 1 at 1000xp.


Prankster (Rogue Equivelent)
Dex +2, Wis +2, Cha -2
----------
Class Skills: Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Hide (Dex), Move Silently (Dex)
Prohibited Skills: Alchemy, Animal Empathy, Concentration, Heal, Open Lock, Profession, Scry, Spellcraft, Use Magic Device
Skill Points: 4 + int modifier, 1d4 + int modifier every 100xp thereafter
Becomes Rogue Level 1 at 1000xp.

Exclusive Feat: Set Trap

Roughhouser (Fighter Equivelent)
Str +2, Con +2, Int -4
----------
Class Skills: Climb (Str), Jump (Str), Swim (Str), Intimidate (Cha), Tumble (Dex)
Prohibited Skills: Alchemy, Animal Empathy, Concentration, Decipher Script, Heal, Open Lock, Read Lips, Profession, Scry, Spellcraft, Use Magic Device
Skill Points: 3 + int modifier, 1d3 + int modifier every 100xp thereafter
Becomes Fighter Level 1 at 1000xp.

Simple Weapon Proficiency


Explorer (Ranger Equivelent)
Str +2, Dex +2, Int -4
----------
Class Skills: Hide (Dex), Intuit Direction (Wis), Knowledge (Nature) (Int), Swim (Str), Wilderness Lore (Wis)
Prohibited Skills: Alchemy, Concentration, Decipher Script, Forgery, Heal, Profession, Read Lips, Scry, Spellcraft, Use Magic Device
Skill Points: 3 + int modifier, 1d3 + int modifier every 100xp thereafter
Becomes Ranger Level 1 at 1000xp

Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial (Ranged Only) Weapon Proficiency


Righteous (Paladin Equivelent)
Cha +2, Dex +2
----------
Must be Lawful Good
Class Skills: Diplomacy (Cha) , Intimidate (Cha), Concentration (Con), Listen (Wis), Knowledge (religion) (Int) 
Prohibited Skills: Decipher Script, Disguise, Forgery, Move Silently, Open Lock, Read Lips, Pick Pocket, Scry, Spellcraft, Use Magic Device
Skill Points: 2 + int modifier, 1d2 + int modifier every 100xp thereafter
Becomes Paladin Level 1 at 1000xp.


I have some suggested feats in the thread linked above.  When you make your character, you can pick from those... however, I don't have many there.  As such, I am OPEN TO ANY FEAT SUGGESTION as long as it is age appropriate and interesting.  If it fits a story stereotype, it'll most likely be accepted.

Now, the entire rule set I'm using, what with players being children and all, is untested and untried, which is where you guys come in.  I'm testing to see if this works.  If it doesn't, the rules may change mid game, but not without discussion and assent by the players.  I'm also very open to suggestions (not too drastic though, I hope)


Anyway, I'll also need to know your character's home:

Choose from the following locations
Neva Town (Isolated village, plague ridden, sea access only)
Navan Temple (Unlikely home, but with a good enough story...)
Countryside (Farm)
Erdafel (Port town)
Samis (Human Capital City, walled)
Elevenden Forest (Elven home)

And I'll also need your Parent's Profession (let's keep the orphans to a minimum for this game... but I'll allow one, to see how they work)


Edit: Map available in next post.


Edit: Link to IC Thread: Here


----------



## Fieari (Feb 18, 2004)

Ah, here we go.  The map: Click Here!

Map Description (to accompany map linked above)

The island can be thought of as being divided into three peices.

*Western Third*

The western third consists almost exclusively of the NAVAN FOREST, whom rational people are more or less afraid of. The Forest swallows travellers. People are superstitious about the forest, and most fear to even speak it's name. Recently, a cult has begun to spring up around the worship of the forest, and this cult is slowly gaining considerable political influence. The Navan Cult (Church of Navan) is based from a temple just east of the forest, across the Navan River which seperates the forest from the rest of the island.

The Navan Forest has one known bridge, made of wood, located not far from the Navan Temple. This is known as the Merchant's Bridge, even though no merchant would dream of crossing it (no sane merchant, at least). More bridges are rumored to exist, but why would anyone ever want to find them?

Some children are forbidden to go anywhere near the forest. Most children are of the type that don't need forbidding... the forest is just not a place people go.

Neva Town is a tiny, insignificant village on the southwest edge of the Navan Forest. Since no one dares travel through the forest, the only access is by sea. The population is slight, and about a fourth of the town is infected by a strange plague for which there is apparently no cure.

*Middle Third*

The central thrid of the island (extending from the south shore of the island to the north shore) is the most populated. On the north shore, there is the thriving port town of Erdafel, surrounded by a wooden stockade. This town consists mostly of the middle class.

Near Erdafel is Blackswan Lake, and to the south of the lake is Elevendeep Forest (yes, eleven not elven) which is a bright and airy and mostly friendly forest, rumored to be the home of an elven population (it is, and as such you may choose to have an elven character).

On the south shore of the island is the human capital city Samis, which is not only a port town, but also built up onto the side of the nearby Argathorian Mountain Range, which extends here to the sea. Samis is a very wealthy city, made almost exclusively of stone (the REALLY rich areas are made of polished marble or obsidian). It is a walled city.

Where there isn't forest or lake or town, there are small farming homesteads scattered here and there.

The central third of the island is bordered to the west by the Navan River (and forest) and to the east by the Arganothian Range, which may have at one time been the home of dwarves. Nowadays, however, it is the home to a terrible and wicked Black Dragon, bound beneath the earth by a powerful sorcerer's gias. As such, any dwarven characters must be immigrants from the mainland to live in one of the human controlled towns.

Samis and Erdafel both are walled to protect themselves from raids by monsters sent by the Black Dragon. Individual farms are usually ignored by these monsters, are as as such, safe.

The monsters themselves are believed to come from the Valley of Shadows, a small area between the mountains and the Tears River.  The valley contains only sparse vegetation and is covered with iron filings, making the landscape appear entirely black until viewed up close.  This iron is no more harvested than the mountains are mined... although while nothing is mined for fear of a SPECIFIC monster (the dragon), the iron is not collected for fear of monsters in general.

*East Third*

To the east of the mountain range is mostly uninhabited, aside from the rare and occasional hermit. Through this area runs the Tears River, which used to be the home of a powerful human city, but was destroyed hundreds or thousands of years ago. Now not even the ruins can be found. The far eastern tip of the island is home to a solitary Ivory Tower. Although a window is visible near the top of the tower, no one has ever been seen at the window, nor any lights. There is no door to this tower.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 18, 2004)

Vandir, Human age 8
Prankster (Rogue at 1000xp)

HD 1 (_3_-2)  AC 11 (+1 small) Init -1 Spd 20

Str 7 (-2) Dex 8(-1) Con 6(-2) Int 7(-2) Wis 6(-2) Charisma 6(-2)

BAb 0 M -1 r 0 Fort -2 Rfx -1 Will -2

Skill Points: 2
Class Skills: Balance -1, Climb -2, Disguise -2, Escape Artist -1, Hide 3 (small bonus), Move Silently 1 (2 ranks)
_Prohibited Skills: Alchemy, Animal Empathy, Concentration, Heal, Open Lock, Profession, Scry, Spellcraft, Use Magic Device_
1d4 + int modifier every 100xp thereafter

Feats: Set Trap, Crowd Manouvering

Equipment?: Caltrops, 50 ft Rope, Sling & Bullets, Grappling hook, Fishing net

Parents: Father is a Stevedore working on the Erdafel port, his mother is a fishwife who spends her time mending nets.

Vandir grew up on the docks of Erdafel port, where, like all children of fishwives and dockworkers he learnt to tie a good knot and use a net from an early age. Of course as soon he was able he learnt to dodge out of Ma's way, escaping a days drudgery to go down and explore the wonders of the dockside where his dad was busy loading and unloading the ships and he was free to climb and swim and explore. He was a natural, and soon gain a reputation for ingenuity as he used his skills with nets and knots and other knick-knacks to defend his turf, or escape pursuers or even just for a bit of a joke - nothing better than seeing the harbour master with his face coated in fish gut.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 18, 2004)

This sounds very interesting, and I'd like to join up if I may.  

I presume that the plan is to always be children, and thus playing a dwarf, who will take decades to grow up, won't cause any problems?

I have a question about stats.  Is it [(bought stat + racial modifiers)*age modifier] + class modifiers?  Or do the various modifiers get applied elsewhere?


----------



## Fieari (Feb 18, 2004)

Keeping you as kids will not be a problem.  If age occurs, I'll contrive some magic or something to keep the party more or less equal.  Since you might gain lvl1 before you grow up, there shouldn't be any problems anyway.

For stats, it is indeed as you just described.

BAB is 0, and of course there are negative modifiers for using a non-proficient weapon if you choose to do so.

For saves... um.... shoot.  I actually hadn't considered that at all.  Let me think about that, and feel free to suggest away.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 19, 2004)

This sounds like fun. I'm thinking clerical/ Alter boy human.


----------



## Fieari (Feb 19, 2004)

You may be interested in being a member of the Church of Navan then, home being the Navan Temple.  And you are welcome to join.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm interested as well. I once played a 8 year-old char here on the boards, in a game that didn't have much luck. I'll come up with a concept tomorrow.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm thinking of a female half-orc roughhouser from Neva Town, who's human mother is dying of the plague. I'll try to post more about her before the boards goes down.


----------



## Fieari (Feb 19, 2004)

Perfect.  I was hoping someone would be from Neva...


----------



## Fieari (Feb 22, 2004)

*Bump*  Need those characters before I can start the game...


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 22, 2004)

Garreth

Dwarven Male
2'11", 64 lb

Bright:         0/1000xp

STR:  6  (-2)
DEX:  5  (-3)
CON:  6  (-2)
INT:  12 (+1)
WIS:  5  (-3)
CHA:  4  (-3)

BAB: 0

HD: .5*1d4-2
HP: 1

AC = 8 (-3 dex +1 size)

Melee Attack: -5 ( -4 non proficiency -2 str +1 size)
Ranged Attack: -6 (-4 non proficiency -3 dex +1 size)

Fort: -2 * +2 vs spells
Ref: -3 * +2 vs spells
Will: -3 * +2 vs spells

Feat: *

Skills:
craft(drawing):         +3 (2 ranks)
knowledge(history):   +2 (1 rank)
hide:                       +1 (0 ranks) (-3 dex +4 size)


Garreth is a highly intelligent, if fairly absent minded child from the town of Samis.  His father works as a money counter for a shipping firm at the port, while his mother is employed by a small bakery.  When he's not attending his lessons he can usuall be found wandering around the streets around his home doodling with charcoal on whatever scraps of paper he has managed to scrounge.


* You said you were open to any feat suggestion, I found this one on the netbook of feats, and throught it looked interesting.  Obviously in this case it would be limited to the kind of things that could fit in my pockets.

PACK RAT [General]

You tend to find things you don’t remember having

Benefit: There is a slim chance that you may have any small (2 lbs or less) non-magical, standard item on your person or in your pack. The chance to find such an item is an intelligence check against a DC of 15 + the GP cost of the item (all items are considered to cost at least one GP for the purpose of this feat). This feat can only be attempted once for any item sought until after you have returned to a town area for supplies.

Example: You have just located an ancient carving on a cave wall that yields secrets in a writing you do not understand. Someone has the great idea to do a rubbing of the wall. Bonzo the wizard pulls out a piece of parchment, but no one has anything to rub over it with. You flip through the pockets of your cloak and find an old dried up husk of charcoal.
Notes: This feat cannot be used to find extra money, or saleable items. You can only find one of any item in this fashion (until you have a chance to restock in town). It is simply your tendency to absent-mindedly stick small things here and there without paying attention. DMs should further limit this selection down to just those items (of 2lbs or less) considered common in the SRD. Watch players who try to abuse this and limit them even further.
  PACK RAT Copyright 2001, Bradley H. Bemis Jr.


_edit: rounded up produced +1 cha_


----------



## Fieari (Feb 23, 2004)

Love the feat.  And the only stat missing is HD, I think... I'm going to go with (Age/Min Adv Age) * Standard HD of your equivelent class.  That should keep combat pretty darn scary.  For most of you, this'll likely be 1/2HD.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 23, 2004)

Fieari said:
			
		

> Love the feat.  And the only stat missing is HD, I think... I'm going to go with (Age/Min Adv Age) * Standard HD of your equivelent class.  That should keep combat pretty darn scary.  For most of you, this'll likely be 1/2HD.




Yay, one whole hp   That's scary all right.

You never did rule on base saves though.  Also, do we count as small creatures as was suggested in the other thread?


----------



## Fieari (Feb 23, 2004)

Small creatures yes, and saves are at +0.

Keeping in mind of course that if these rules prove TOO harsh, they'll be changed until the way the game plays matches how it should be.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm gonna step out of this game. sorry but I just can't get my head around how this will work.


----------



## Fieari (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, since I'm a timid little guy with not enough self esteem, I wanted to check to see if maybe Silvermage was right... so I ran a quick little mini-mission with these rules on IRC just now.  They actually work QUITE nicely, and we had a lot of fun.  The test player got to sneak into the basement of a tavern run by the Navan Church, steal some expensive wine, open up all the ale casks on the floor, and get chased by angry templars until he was out of sight.  Worked quite well indeed.

He said he'd post here with his character... once I have at least 4 characters here, I'll start the game.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 25, 2004)

Mary Dench

Half-Orc Female
4'2", 68 lb

Roughhouser: 0/1000xp 

STR:  (14 +2 race)x(7/14)=> 8 +2 class => 10
DEX:  12x(7/14)=> 6
CON:  15x(7/14)=> 8 +2 class => 10
INT:  (10 -2 race)x(7/14)=> 4 -4 class => 0 => 3
WIS:  12x(7/14)=> 6
CHA:  (10 -2 race)x(7/14)=> 4

BAB: 0

HD: .5*1d10
HP: 5

AC = 8 (-2 dex +1 size)

Melee Attack: +1 (+1 size)
Ranged Attack: -1 (-2 dex +1 size)

Fort: +0
Ref: -2
Will: -2

Feat: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Shattering Pest

Skills:
Climb +1

Mary has always been a bit of an outsider in her little town. She didn't share the other girls interests, preferring to play (and often fight) with her male friends. She was never a bully though, she never let boys, even older than she, pick on the weaker ones. Her mother taught her that. She doesn't know much of her father, other than people make strange faces when he's mentioned, and her mom looks very sad when she brings up the arguement. So she doesn't. In fact, she wouldn't like the truth.

*Feat Suggestion:

SHATTERING PEST [General]

Your parents learned soon never to leave you alone with anything fragile.

Benefit: Due to clumsiness, carelessness, violence, or just plain bad luck, things around you break with alarming frequency. You find it hard not to touch fragile and precious things even if this has usually disastrous outcomes.
This could be an hindrance as much as a benefit, but you sure are able to catch people by surprise when something they thought perfectly safe meets an untimely end.

[This is meant just for fun, what do you think of it? ]


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone know how to Edit the entires on these new boards? 

Anyway I presume I get HP 1 (I'll make the changes -including adjustments for small size as soon as i know how to edit)

*Lichtenhart*
Um Int 0 is a bit of a problem aint it! I'd say default to Int 1 (which still gives you -2 Skill points per 'level' though- so you essentially get less 'able' as you get more practice lol (could be some congenital defect I suppose)


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 25, 2004)

Your INT should default to 3 actually, minimum sentient intelligence.  You should also technically always get at least 1 skill point per level, but I don't know how that would work out with the extra skill points every 100xp which aren't technically levels.

As for editing, as long as you're logged in, the edit button should be in the bottom rights corner of your posts next to the specific reply button.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 25, 2004)

Okay we have 

Vandir, Human from Erdafel
Garreth Dwarf Bright kid from Samis
Mary Dench Orc Roughhouser from Neva Town

(_just add Ash, Pikachu and Dr Oak then we'll be set_)


----------



## Fieari (Feb 25, 2004)

Yeah, minimum intelligence is 3.  If modifiers put you below that, you are still at three.  Yes this means you have more points than you would have, but since you have a stat at three, I'd say that's a PLENTY fair trade off.  More than plenty, even.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 25, 2004)

so it's right to round down HP and stats?

and what about the feat?


----------



## Fieari (Feb 25, 2004)

Shattering pest sounds good to me... and may have some VERY interesting implications on the story.

Last night, when playing in IRC, we round up, and it seemed to work fairly well.  You're already being given plenty of negative modifiers.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 29, 2004)

Mary stumbles over a >bump< and breaks something.


----------



## Fieari (Feb 29, 2004)

Would you like to start with just three?


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 29, 2004)

I am interested in playing this game (I work with 8-year-olds and it would be great to RP one of them), but likewise I'm having trouble wrapping my head around the character generation. I'm really poor at making characters, though, so it could just be me. I would be interested in the Explorer, but isn't -4 Int a bit harsh? To explain, could you please tell me what benefits you threw in to offset the Int penalty? I'll reiterate--I'm not good with mechanics, and "balance" as a number-crunching thing is beyond me, so I'm just curious as to your thoughts.


----------



## Fieari (Mar 1, 2004)

Mostly, it's offset by the fact that you get to use a longbow or any other ranged martial weapon.  The -4 int is partially a flavor thing... it represents not having gone to school.  I might be persuaded to add a plus one or two to wisdom though, to make up for that.  Wisdom doesn't come from books, after all.

Specifically for THIS campaign, Explorer has even more benefits because you get Wilderness Lore as a class skill.  I believe that will come in handy... very much so, in fact.

By the way, I'm also going to add a campaign specific feat that I think will work well.  Useable by any class as long as you meet the requirements.

_*Friend of Navan*_
You are welcome in the Navan forest, and even able to leave it.
*Prerequisite*: Must either posess Epic Levels in any class, or possess inherant innocence... including a child-like wonder at everything seen, no desire to create detailed maps, a playful heart, and a willingness to be led where the pathways lead wherever they may go.
*Benefit*: The forest opens up its heart to you, and will allow you to leave when you wish.  Various other unspecified benefits that only take place within the forest.
*Normal*: The Navan Forest is a dangerous, DANGEROUS place and few who enter ever return.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 1, 2004)

Ok, I'll bite. If you're accepting, I'll be an Explorer, male, about 8 years. I'd like that feat. If you okay it, give me a day or two to get a character.


----------



## Fieari (Mar 1, 2004)

I'll be waiting eagerly.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 1, 2004)

*Is there still room?*

If so, I'd be interested in giving this a spin.  Not sure on if you'd go for this, but I have an idea for Yet Another Core Class:

Nature's Beloved (Druid equivalent)
Wis +4, Int -2
----------
Class Skills: Concentration (Con), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (Nature) (Int), Scry, Spellcraft, Wilderness Lore (Wis)
Prohibited Skills: Decipher Script, Forgery, Profession, Read Lips, Use Magic Device
Skill Points: 3 + int modifier, 1d3 + int modifier every 100xp thereafter
Becomes Druid Level 1 at 1000xp

Skill list is quite negotiable - I don't have my books with me, so I can't tweak it out to preference right now.

This character would take the _Friend of Navan_ feat for certain - not sure what else at this point.  If not, I'll come up with something else.  Probably a Caring-style character.

Either case, I'd like to play a gnome (didn't see any racial restrictions, but I'm quite open to discussion) from the Elvendeep forest - dad's a carpenter, mom's the medieval equivalent of a vetrinarian.  I'll write up a character and background based on response.

(Oh, would gnomish children be Tiny?)


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 1, 2004)

Bit of idea, before actual creation (shudder). This is mostly for myself, hence the semi-random nature of the list.

Mickeal "Mick" Roberts
Class: Explorer
XP: 0/1000
Race: Human
Sex: M
Age: 8
Location: Neva Town
Feats: Pack Rat or Crowd Maneuvering (TBD), Friend of Navan
Size: S
Simple Weapon Proficiency, Martial (Ranged Only) Weapon Proficiency
BAB: +0
Family: parents work, younger sister (~3 years)
Education: one year of "formal" schooling, spotty attendance


----------



## Vargo (Mar 2, 2004)

Ok, here's an updated skills list:

Class Skills: Animal Empathy (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Intuit Direction (Wis), Knowledge (Nature) (Int), Wilderness Lore (Wis)

Prohibited Skills: Concentration, Decipher Script, Forgery, Intimidate, Open Lock, Read Lips, Pick Pocket, Profession, Scry, Spellcraft, Use Magic Device

(For the prohibited skills, I lifted the "Caring" list - I see the Nature's Beloved as more "elemental" in ability, lacking the charisma boost, but gaining in Wisdom due to seeing the "cycle of life" more clearly.  In fact, I can see a Cha penalty inherent to this type of child...  Always threatening to sic a wolf on somebody, etc. doesn't make many friends.)


----------



## Fieari (Mar 2, 2004)

Vargo: Your second skill list looks good enough for me.

And no, no racial restrictions.  I will warn you all that on this island, there is some racial predjudice though... that'll be covered in my introductory IC post.

By the way... which would you prefer: You all start seperately, and roleplay up to the point where you meet each other?  Or that I railroad your immediate past in order to bring you all together right out the getgo?


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 2, 2004)

given that this is a PbP game, I'm not sure if we can anything less than jumping into the game feet first.  One possibility is we each make a single post describing what we are doing one day in our home town, and then you craft an individual railroad from that point for each character.

On a side note, I was involved in a serious car accident on the 28th.  Between my broken ribs and and pain medications I don't know how reliable my posting will be over the next few days, but I am still interested in the game.  I'm sorry for any problems this causes.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 2, 2004)

eek hafrogman hope it wasn't too nasty and that you get well soon.

*Fieari*
I'd prefer we start together - perhaps the first post is us arriving somewhere and joining up. That we we can give some background of how we got 'there' if we choose

*Anyway*
Vandir, Human Prankster from Erdafel
Garreth, Dwarf Bright kid from Samis
Mary Dench, Orc Roughhouser from Neva Town
Mick Roberts, Human Explorer from Neva Town
Edwina, Gnome Naturalist from the Elevendeep forest

So Mick and Mary could possibly 'know' each other (since I have the impression that Neva Town is a small place)

and Mick and Vandir could be cousins (both being human - perhaps Vandirs father is from Neva Town and moved to Erdafel for work (and to escape the plague))

So how do we get Garreth from Samis and the gnome from the Elevendeep?


----------



## Vargo (Mar 2, 2004)

(This is going to be a challenge for me - my characters are usually half-insane wizards heading for the Alienist prestige class or Clerics with the Knowledge and Madness domains.  )

Edwina Katerina Susanne Melody Elanor Terri Rootdweller
20 years old
Gnome
Nature's Beloved
Neutral Good

HD .5*1d8-2 AC 10 (dex -2 size +2) Init -2 Spd 20 
HP 3

Str 4 (-3) Dex 7(-2) Con 6(-2) Int 5(-3) Wis 12(+1) Charisma 4(-3)

BAb 0 Melee -1 (-3 str, +2 size) Ranged 0 (-2 dex, +2 size) Fort -2 Ref -2 Will +1

Skill Points: 1

Class Skills: Animal Empathy -2 (+1 skill, -3 Int), Handle Animal -3, Heal +1, Intuit Direction +1, Knowledge (Nature) -3, Wilderness Lore +1

Cross-class skills: Hide (-2 Dex +8 size) +6

Prohibited Skills: Concentration, Decipher Script, Forgery, Intimidate, Open Lock, Read Lips, Pick Pocket, Profession, Scry, Spellcraft, Use Magic Device

1d3 + int modifier every 100xp thereafter

Feats: Friend of Navan

Equipment?: Knife (1d3,19-20/2x), sling, 1 acorn, pet cat

Likes: Gardens, small fuzzy animals, weaving flower necklaces
Dislkes: Being called "Ed", being called by her full name, people who hurt animals, big cities

Habit: Does not like to tell adults much of anything, even if it is true

Parents: Father is a carpenter, Mother is a vetrinarian.

Background:
Edwina Katerina Suzanne Melody Elanor Terri, or Ed as some people like to call her, was born to humble origins.  Neither of her parents are great leaders of the community, or heroes with many untold tales, or even remarkable folk.  Nobody even remembers the last time they played a prank on somebody, either.  Edwina (as she likes to refer to herself - she doesn't like being called by her full first name either) was well on the path to mediocrity herself when she dissapeared at the age of 15.

This, of course, sent her whole family into a tizzy.  After a week of frantic searching, she one day just showed up on the doorstep as if nothing had happened.  She claimed to have been visiting "friends in the forest" - and further questioning revealed that the forest in question was the Navan woods.  Not having access to high-level clerical magic, her parents believed she was lying, and grounded her for a year.

Edwina quickly learned her lesson, and now tends to not tell people older than her about strange happenings.  It isn't that she doesn't trust them - she just knows that they have a hard time believing her, and so it is.

Edwina is occasionally accompanied by her pet cat, Stillquiet Lazyflop.  Stillquiet is a maine coon - long haired, dark colored.  However, Stillquiet Lazyflop is most definitely his own cat, and has no real loyalty beyond the next feeding.

Edwina always carries an acorn with herself.  She is very protective of it.  She is extremely protective of it.  Yes, she's had the same acorn for some time now.  No, she doesn't tell people where she got it, or why she's carrying it.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 2, 2004)

Fieari, I want to send you a little bit of info, but unfortunately, your profile does not allow for the sending of e-mails.

Please contact me at:

username@isp.net

My username is inthane

My isp is the broadband company that I am with.

The broadband company is comcast

Hopefully you can figure that out.


----------



## Fieari (Mar 3, 2004)

Looking good.  Sent an e-mail to that address.  I'm going to start the IC thread now.  Here's how it's going to work (to start):

I'm just going to post some general happening in each of your starting locations... some of it is "boring" adult stuff that your characters don't really have much control over.  But it's the world you're living in, so you should know.

Next, I want a post from each of you of what YOU and your family are doing in your starting location.

Then, I will railroad you altogether.  At that point, the game continues as normal.

LINK HERE: IC Thread


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 3, 2004)

I made a post even though I don't have a character sheet up . . . Hope that's okay. Also, do you have any other background material on your world, religion, etc.?


----------



## Fieari (Mar 3, 2004)

I do, in fact.  Tons.  Not all of it is in digital form at the moment though, so for you to see it, I have to type it in... anything in specific you'd like to know?

As for Religon, most people on the isle are pretty secular, or were before the Church of Navan.  History states that people around these parts used to believe and worship a god very strongly... said god was referred to only by the name "The King"... which was distinguished from mortal kings by context and capitalization (mortal kings were always referred to with the lower case k).  This religon has fallen out, and anyone still following it is treated as an anachronism.

The mainland worships many deities.  For the purposes of this game, use the standard D&D deities for mainland religions.  As mentioned, the island is currently pretty secular, and tends to believe religion silly.  Gods rarely intervene directly around these parts.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 4, 2004)

The question was prompted by a desire to make the figurine Mick is holding a mythical creature of some sort, and the only background I had was the Dragon, and that's not something that an 8-year-old child would be carrying around in his pocket. Also, it seemed like you might have a lot, and the more, the better. You obviously put a lot of thought into it, and it would be great to know as much as you're willing to give. That being said, I understand that it's hard to do that if it's not digital.  Thanks though.


----------



## Fieari (Mar 5, 2004)

Ah!  Myths!

There is said to be a land named "Nyre" somewhere.  Specifically, Nyre is said to be located to the west.  "Keep going west" they say, "And when you've reached the west pole, go a little bit further west, and there Nyre will be, spread out before you like a map."  This is mostly a tale told to children, much like we might talk about Never Never Land... or more closely, much like we'd talk about Santa's Workshop.  Nyre is said to be the land where all the fairytales come from, where fairy tales are considered HISTORY, and not just odd tales told to kids.

And of course, when kids grow up to a certain age, adults will tell them how silly the concept of Nyre is.  There IS no west pole... there can't be!  If you keep going west forever there'll always be more west to go, because the world is like a ball.

But in the stories, Nyre is full of all kinds of creatures... like Phoenixes (legends of these birds could fill entire libraries) and Nymphs and Fauns and great and terrible creatures the size of mountains... like the sphynx.  And huge turtles you could build (and people have built) cities on top of.  Nyre is a land where our treasures are living things... gold and silver and gems all come from trees, and the form we know those things to be is when the living treasures are dead and hard.

Generally, most of our fantastical creatures are known of as living in Nyre.  Unicorns and pegasi and such.  Most people don't believe in them, at least around these parts.  They exist, but people still don't believe.

As for a figurine, a Myme might be an interesting choise.  Mymes are creatures made up of coils of paper-like material... all wrapped around a hollow core, and appearing vaguely humanoid except much taller and thinner.  Mymes are said to be silent watchers and posess great wisdom... except they can't talk, have no language, and really, there isn't much you can do to get any information from them.  Quite quaint, really.


Anyway... just waiting on Mary's post before getting you together and introducing you to your first adventure...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 5, 2004)

Posted. Sorry for the late.  

I tried to make a post in the way I feel Mary thinks, always jumping from an arguement to another, but if it isn't clear I can use a more conventional style.


----------



## Fieari (Mar 5, 2004)

Writting you all together now.  May take a little while, but it'll be posted soon...

Edit: Two of you HAD to choose to go through the Navan, didn't you.  Heh.  Either I'm going to have to write nearly a NOVEL to get you through, taking control of your characters more than I feel comfortable, or I'll have to cut it far shorter than the noble place deserves.

Ah well, partly my fault.  Hehe.  I'll see what I can do.

Edit2: Agh, gotta get some homework done and it's late at night now.  I'll have to finish this tommorow after class (noonish).


----------



## Vargo (Mar 5, 2004)

Fieari said:
			
		

> Edit2: Agh, gotta get some homework done and it's late at night now.  I'll have to finish this tommorow after class (noonish).




Bah, homework's for losers!

(Of course I'm one to talk - I'm taking 3 full classes this quarter, PLUS holding down a full-time job.  )


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 5, 2004)

I also am trying to put my posts in a way Mick would recognize, so I'm trying to get things across that I can't say outright. If I'm not being clear, let me know and I'll post differently. It will also help when I post my character sheet. (Sorry about the delay.)

As for "going through" the Navan, I don't plan on going through, and can be recalled easily. Mick just spends a lot of time there. He has never been very deep into the forest.

Edit: That's a great idea for a figurine, especially considering Mick's situation. I'll change my post to reflect that.


----------



## Fieari (Mar 5, 2004)

Okay, that makes things a little easier.  Those from Neva will be sent off to school alone, since that's all your parents will be able to afford (Well, Mich'll be sent off... Mary'll just tag along, for free).  Vandir's dad is going to look for buisness prospects elsewhere, until things cool down in Erdafel.  Edwina is going to chase after her cat, who is running towards Samis for some reason.  Garreth already lives in Samis.  You'll all meet at the docks.

And away we go!


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

I just now looked at the map, and I must say--it's great. Very nice, thanks.

Is there a Rogues Gallery thread for this campaign?

I'm going to make up Mick right now, so I'll post him here when I'm done.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

*Mickeal "Mick" Roberts*

**Please let me know if any of this is wrong.**

Character Name: Mickeal "Mick" Roberts
Class: Explorer
XP: 0/1000
Race: Human
Alignment: Rebellious Good (CG)
Deity: None
Size: S
Age: 8
Gender: M
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown
Skin: Lightly tanned

Str: 7 (-2)
Dex: 7 (-2)
Con: 6 (-2)
Int: 4 (-3)
Wis: 7 (-2)
Cha: 6 (-2)

HP: 2 (HD: 0.5*1d8-2)
Speed: 20'
AC: 10 bonus - 2 Dex + 1 size = 9
Inititative: -2

Fort: 0 base - 2 Con = -2
Ref: 0 base - 2 Dex = -2
Will: 0 base - 2 Wis = -2

BAB: +0
SR: 0
Grapple: -2

Skills
Survival: 2 ranks - 2 Wis = 0

Feats
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency (all ranged)
Crowd Maneuvering
Friend of Navan

Equipment
Traveler's outfit (0gp; 0#)
Rations, trail x4 (2gp; 1#)

Background
Mickeal Roberts used to live in Neva Town. His parents are happily married and he has a two-year-old sister named Magalie. His father Robert was a sailor (skilled labor) until he got the plague that is currently menacing Neva Town. Margaret, his mother, is a talented scrimshander whose crafts have found their way all over the mainland. Though they never could afford the finest linens or anything of the sort, the family has never lacked for money or material goods.

His parents and his sister remain in Neva Town, but Mick was recently sent off to the mainland in hopes that he could escape the plague. His mother set him off with a small bundle of clothing and dry goods and a promissory note with instructions that the money be used for schooling. This is not at all welcome news to Mick, who has had very little formal education, having spent most of his time running around outside and sneaking into the nearby Navan Forest. Nonetheless, he is going to try his best to follow his parents' instructions. His big goal is to find a cure for the plague, and he harbors a secret theory that a Myme will come and tell him or someone else how to do so. Perhaps this new town will yield the mystical Myme. Luckily, he has this adventure to share with Mary Dench, and since no one knows she's here, it will be easier to sneak around instead of going to school. It's harder to know someone's missing if it's only one, instead of two!


----------



## Fieari (Mar 7, 2004)

There is now: Rogue's Gallery Thread


----------



## Fieari (Mar 9, 2004)

Looks like a good time to describe the Navan Priests and Templars in greater detail.

The priests are organized into varying ranks.  At the low end are the apprentice priests and the teachers (of both the apprentices and of anyone who stops by to listen).  Apprentices are dressed in simple brown robes, like you might imagine medieval monks to be wearing.  Teachers get to add a white belt to this garb.

Above these are the "Missionaries" who have a slightly more elaborate robe which is mostly white, except with embroidered green trim, and brown belts which are inlaid with silver.  These are the priests that you see the most of in Erdafel, and are possibly the ones who waylaid Edwina.

Templars are the guards and soldiers of the Temple.  The stay more or less silent, do not answer questions, and do whatever a Missionary or higher rank tells them to do.  Their uniforms are white and green with brown belts.  They do not always carry weapons, and if you weren't careful with your description, you could confuse them for the missionaries.  At a glance, however, the difference between a missionary and a templar is very evident.  It is possible that templars were the ones who stole the seed.  

Edwina will know when she sees them, but will likely have troubles describing them well enough for Vandir to know which it is.  Either way though, it's darn clear that the Navan temple is behind the theft.

Inside the Temple itself are the Priests and High Priests.  Most people have not seen them, and tend to call the missionaries priests.  They wear very fine rich clothing made in white and green (often in silk) and wear tall hats like the pope.  They adorn themselves with jewelry, mostly silver and emeralds.  They keep out of sight mostly and give orders and make policy decisions for the rest of the church.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 10, 2004)

How active have the Navan priests been in Samis?


----------



## Fieari (Mar 10, 2004)

They don't yet have much influence.  There are some missionaries on a few streets, but much of the population goes about never having seen them.  There are some templars by the gates (without weapons) who have been watching people going in and out.  The regular guard doesn't trust them much though.


----------



## Fieari (Mar 13, 2004)

Is there any additional information you need from me right now?  There seems to be a lot of "What do you want to do?" "I don't know, what do YOU want to do?"  etc etc etc going on.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 13, 2004)

I think we've decided what we're gonna do next, we just need Ed to say "Yes, sure I'll show you where I was when the priests stole the acorn" and then we all troop off there and you get to describe a whole new scene full of NPCs for us to harrass


----------



## Fieari (Mar 24, 2004)

Granted, you haven't been playing long... the only real conflict has been entirely verbal... BUT...

Any comments on the rules so far?  My thought has been that the Bright class may need a charisma bonus.  You're playing him with a considerable force of will, which seems entirely reasonable for the character, but your actual cha stat is abysmal.  That needs to be fixed...


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, I'll admit that in a perfect world, Garreth would be much more reticent, but the group appears to need a forcefull personality and so he stepped into the role.  It's not that he's a great leader, more like the brains behind the scene.

The group itself reacts well to him, again partially in the name of group unity, but also because of unusual circumstances.  The low charisma could represent the way standard children would react to a smart kid who told them all what to do.  Some adults could also react negatively towards a mere child who presumed to be more intelligent than they are (because of course, he is  ).  So, I believe that Garreth's charisma score can still be justified given that he's only interacted with one NPC who he pandered to in order to pump him for information.

As regards the rules in general, the stat adjustments and pre-classes raise a few issues with me.  Nothing bad, just my opinions and or questions.  For example, what happens to them as time passes?  Do they go away when you gain 1000 xp and gain your class level?  Will Garreth suddenly become an 8 int wizard?  Or do they stay until the character ages, and if so, when do they go away?  When the character hits adult age, or before?  What happens to my +4 int, does it suddenly drop one day, or does my score gradually raise according to age/adult age until I reach my base stat level when it stops growing (this seems to make the most sense, but when do I gain my charisma penalty back then?).  I realize that your primary goal for this rule set are to create viable rules for playing children, and not neccesarily for playing characters from childhood into adult hood.

Also, the bonuses and penalties can cause wierd comparitive stats where the 18 base int roughhouser child has an int score of 5 while the 10 base int smart child has a 9 int.  Your stat bonuses are chosen by the class you want to go into.  An elven archer might want to be a fighter, but as a child will have strength and con bonuses.  A brilliant general could be a fighter as well, but have a barely sentient intelligence level.

A possible thought I had is to not neccesarily lock children into a class based on their aptitudes.  They pick up a class level at 1000xp in whatever class they like.  This means instead of needing a child classification for each class, you just have six, one designed around each stat, like the d20 modern classes.  Then you have a sort of background chosen for the child's home and family.  This would differentiate between the rural, farm boy strong kid, and the urban, street bully strong kid.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 24, 2004)

This is interesting . . . I'll have to think more about it, because I agree that the child PC classes need work. I'll post my thoughts later, but they do run along the same lines as hafrogman's.


----------



## Fieari (Apr 2, 2004)

Oops, confusion... those of you infiltrating: Where do you THINK you are?  We may be having a coginative dissonance...


----------



## Vargo (Apr 2, 2004)

Sounds to me like there's a building inside of a walled compound.  At the building, there are bushes in front of windows that enter the "basement" area of the building - am I right?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 2, 2004)

I saw it about the same way, but I didn't get if you want Mary to wait outside the hedgewall or to stay hidden in the garden..


----------



## Fieari (Apr 3, 2004)

Okay, that is more or less right.  Just got the feeling you may have been thinking the hedges were elsewhere...


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 3, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I'll admit that in a perfect world, Garreth would be much more reticent, but the group appears to need a forcefull personality and so he stepped into the role.  It's not that he's a great leader, more like the brains behind the scene.
> 
> The group itself reacts well to him, again partially in the name of group unity, but also because of unusual circumstances.




Yeah it seems to me that Garreth as 'leader-apparent' has more to do with him being the local boy and familiar with the city than with him being a charismatic personality. All the rest of us are new arrivals and still a bit disorientated (and traumatised) - so even though Garreth is all spotty and his mum dresses him funny, he is still the stable anchor in a sea of childhood insecurities and social dislocation...


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 3, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> As regards the rules in general, the stat adjustments and pre-classes raise a few issues with me.  Nothing bad, just my opinions and or questions.  For example, what happens to them as time passes?  Do they go away when you gain 1000 xp and gain your class level?  Will Garreth suddenly become an 8 int wizard?  Or do they stay until the character ages, and if so, when do they go away?  When the character hits adult age, or before?  What happens to my +4 int, does it suddenly drop one day, or does my score gradually raise according to age/adult age until I reach my base stat level when it stops growing (this seems to make the most sense, but when do I gain my charisma penalty back then?).  I realize that your primary goal for this rule set are to create viable rules for playing children, and not neccesarily for playing characters from childhood into adult hood.
> 
> Also, the bonuses and penalties can cause wierd comparitive stats where the 18 base int roughhouser child has an int score of 5 while the 10 base int smart child has a 9 int.  Your stat bonuses are chosen by the class you want to go into.  An elven archer might want to be a fighter, but as a child will have strength and con bonuses.  A brilliant general could be a fighter as well, but have a barely sentient intelligence level.
> 
> A possible thought I had is to not neccesarily lock children into a class based on their aptitudes.  They pick up a class level at 1000xp in whatever class they like.  This means instead of needing a child classification for each class, you just have six, one designed around each stat, like the d20 modern classes.  Then you have a sort of background chosen for the child's home and family.  This would differentiate between the rural, farm boy strong kid, and the urban, street bully strong kid.



At first I wasn't sure how I took it, but if you do the stat increases the way adult characters get stat increases (level-based), that might work well. I like the idea of lack of level, so it couldn't be that exact method, but something related to aging, or "class" changing? Kids go through a lot, especially between the age of our characters and the adult age in D&D. Changing classes frequently wouldn't be out of the question, in those years. For the stats, perhaps if a character changes class, s/he would get X many stat points to add, but based on class. If you go from Roughhouser to Bright, for example, you wouldn't lose the Roughhouser bonuses, but you would only be allowed to add the Bright ones, thus reflecting the change in focus for the child. In order not to penalize or promote characters who don't change classes, you could work out a time-based or event-based system of changing classes. For example, you can only change class after 6 months of in-game time, or you can only change class if X happens to your character. This would allow Garreth to be a crazy-intelligent adult, but that's okay because he is a crazy-intelligent child.

Unfortunately, my method requires some work based on age, because in order to get from an 8-year-old with an average stat of 6 to a 15-year-old with an average stat of 10+, you need to have a lot of stat advancements.

That being said, I think you should drop the idea of XP for child PC's completely. I'm not sure if that would work well with power gamers, but it's kind of silly for a character to accumulate 1000XP and then go back to zero. Particularly since 1000XP for an 8-year-old human is a lot compared to a 23-year-old dwarf. The ages are comparable, but the time difference is not, not in a D&D game. Theoretically, the two will age at a different rate, thus making up for the huge gap in time, but going 7 years (or so) to get to 15 (or so) and going 20 years (or so) to 45 (or so) is a major problem for in-game XP. It's not as big of a deal in a game with adult PC's because adults mature slower than children. Also, most campaigns don't deal with such amounts of time. I guess that's an argument for both sides, though. If you aren't going to get through 5 or more years of in-game time, it doesn't matter. It's the campaigns that go beyond (adult or children PC's) that have a problem with racial age adjustments.

Some random thoughts from someone, again, who is shaky on mechanics.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry I've been away - our cat went into diabetic shock, and we had a wee bit of excitment over that. (Diabetic shock can look like a stroke.  We thought he was a goner.)  I'm getting caught up, then will post some thoughts.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 5, 2004)

A thought I had the other day was that every hero seems to have a defining point, when their lives broke from the pack of ords (to rob a TORG term) to run more towards the adventuring side of things.

I'd say this kind of thing tends to happen around puberty, when kids go through a great number of physiological and psychological changes, and become, in some part, adults.  (Okay, we'll leave the debate about 35 year old children for another time)

Hence my proposal: Each 100xp gives the character 1 point to bump their stats.  This increase cannot be used to exceed the character's "mature" statistics, although I'm not sure if you want to include the "child class" bonus for figuring the adult's final scores.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm glad your cat is okay, Vargo. I think your proposal is interesting regarding the XP. But how would that work with characters who age differently? It still has the problem of making dwarves advance more than humans, for example.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 8, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> But how would that work with characters who age differently? It still has the problem of making dwarves advance more than humans, for example.




It isn't age-dependant - every 100xp gives you 1 point to place in whatever stat you want.  Rather, a better way of looking at it would be:

For every 100xp you trade in, you receive 1 point to place in your stats, to raise them to the "adult" level.  They cannot exceed the "adult" level.  Once all your stats are at the "adult" level, they cannot be raised any higher.  Increasing your stats does not increase your age in any way, shape, or form.

You may also exchange 100xp for 1d(skill points per level/2)+int, up to the maximum allowed for a first level character of the class you have selected.

Once you have bought all your skills and stats to full value, you become a 1st level character in the class you chose.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 9, 2004)

Vargo said:
			
		

> Once all your stats are at the "adult" level, they cannot be raised any higher.



Okay, that's a lot clearer. That makes sense, and doesn't violate what I was saying.


> You may also exchange 100xp for 1d(skill points per level/2)+int, up to the maximum allowed for a first level character of the class you have selected.



That's a really good idea, allowing for more versatility in character building and growth. As long as it's balanced, that would work well.



> Once you have bought all your skills and stats to full value, you become a 1st level character in the class you chose.



I was unclear on this before as well, but didn't say anything: What is "full value"? An average of +0 for stats?


----------



## Vargo (Apr 9, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Okay, that's a lot clearer. That makes sense, and doesn't violate what I was saying.
> 
> That's a really good idea, allowing for more versatility in character building and growth. As long as it's balanced, that would work well.
> 
> ...




"Full value" is the "original value" of the stats before they were divided for age - I.E., for Edwina, I originally purchased a 16 wis, divided by 2 became 8, added 4 for "Child of Nature", so my current Wis is 12.

Depending on whether or not the "Child of nature" bonuses are permanant, Edwina's Wis stat would reach full value at either 16, 20, or 24, depending on how we figure the adult stats.  Once she maxes out all her stats to her adult potential, she can't increase her stats any more.

Skill points - when a character reaches a total skill point value of (class+adult int bonus)x4 (I.E., what a normal 1st level character would have) then they have reached their adult potential, and cannot "buy" any more skill increases.

Example:

Edwina's "adult" intelligence is 14.  She is aiming for the Druid class.  Hence, she has a potential total skill value of (2+4)x4, or 6x4=24.  Once she has a total number of skill points equal to 24, she cannot purchase any more skill points with experience points, and must instead put any further experience into statistics increases.  She also cannot buy any skills higher than 4 in value.

Once Edwina reaches the adult value on all of her stats, and once she has 24 skill points, she becomes a first level Druid.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 9, 2004)

Ah, silly me. I get it now.  Sounds good to me!


----------



## Eli-kun (Apr 13, 2004)

Is it too late to join in? Would there be any way to work in a Half Orc Caring child? Are there temples that would raise children? Do any of those lack racial prejudices?


----------



## Vargo (Apr 14, 2004)

Just checking, are you others still interested in this?


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm still here.

I don't know exactly what we're waiting for, though.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 14, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm still here.
> 
> I don't know exactly what we're waiting for, though.



Me too.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 14, 2004)

Still here. 
It seems that Fieari is awol (I'm involved wwith two games in which he features and both are currently on hold) - I assume real life has got in the way. So do we give him another week?


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 14, 2004)

Whatever. I'll wait around.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 14, 2004)

I checked to see if I could e-mail him and check status, but no dice.


----------



## Eli-kun (Apr 20, 2004)

Just when I find a game that looks interesting, it seems to stop running.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 20, 2004)

Eli-kun said:
			
		

> Just when I find a game that looks interesting, it seems to stop running.




I think that's my curse as well.  I've recently joined two games (this, and a Gestalt game) and both died very quickly.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm still hoping


----------

